# What a difference



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Did my regular 10 miles today and have noticed ever since I started using this supplement that my stamina/endurance has improve as if I was back in my 40's, faster average speed, greater hill climbing and my legs are not sore after the trip.
It''s made by prime lab and it's call Nitro Blast, I take 4 pills around a half hour prior of riding and it works as advertise. 

Wish I knew about it earlier.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, nitric oxide. IIRC it's an active ingredient in Enzyte as well. Opens up blood vessels. Great stuff!

PS: that reminds me, gotta to take a couple. I take 2 about every other off day too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> Yeah, nitric oxide. IIRC it's an active ingredient in Enzyte as well. Opens up blood vessels. Great stuff!
> 
> PS: that reminds me, gotta to take a couple. I take 2 about every other off day too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow! Might try that out, didn't think about Off day.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I like Citrulline Malate in a pre-ride/workout drink.


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I wonder if it would be a deadly combination if you took them along with a viagra?


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

roadkill401 said:


> I wonder if it would be a deadly combination if you took them along with a viagra?


Deadly for whom: Him or his wife/girlfriend ?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I will say that and levitra in the same day does not end well. I thought it sounded interesting to see what happens. Felt like my head was going to explode a few hours after.... And NOT that head. The one on my shoulders. Never again, worst headache I've ever had in my life. But prior to that, I think the N O is more than enough when taking it as a suppliment. Both combined, that's a bit too much.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I have never understood the desire or need to take supplements.

I'm deeply suspicious of stuff that's had huge advertising budgets devoted to getting you to consume it.

Surely eating properly does the job?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Velobike said:


> I have never understood the desire or need to take supplements.
> 
> I'm deeply suspicious of stuff that's had huge advertising budgets devoted to getting you to consume it.
> 
> Surely eating properly does the job?


I'm with you.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Never tried any of that stuff myself. Every now and then my knees will flare up but that's been going on for 30 years and I've learned to manage it. I did go on a glucosamine kick years back but finally concluded it was more placebo effect than any real benefits. A couple of ibuprofen every now and then after I get some food in me is all I need but only when really needed. 

At 58, I've had surgery on both knees, one ankle and a shoulder. Every day just getting out of freakin' bed I am reminded of them all but once I get rolling it's fine.


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

Velobike said:


> I have never understood the desire or need to take supplements.
> 
> I'm deeply suspicious of stuff that's had huge advertising budgets devoted to getting you to consume it.
> 
> Surely eating properly does the job?


Some folks just want to believe there is a quick fitness fix that they can get from a bottle vs. sensible eating and doing the work (i.e. training). Some folks are more susceptible to unsubstantiated marketing claims and the placebo effect is a real thing, as is confirmation bias.

This is a perfect example:

"Yeah, nitric oxide. IIRC it's an active ingredient in Enzyte as well. Opens up blood vessels. Great stuff!

None of those supplements contain nitric oxide. None. Nitric oxide is a gas.

https://www.menshealth.com/health/a19717792/nitric-oxide-supplements/

Scientific Research On Nitric Oxide and Athletic Performance


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I should have explained more clearly that your right, it doesn't actually contain the gas, it's meant to increase your bodies production of it.

But I'm not someone that falls for placebo or marketing (I always call BS on it as we all know marketing is grossly over hyped).

But out of sheer curiousity I did get a bottle to try it. There IS A DIFFERENCE physically.

If yout diet has plenty of the naturally occurring substances that boost the nitric oxide production then it may not matter. But like for those on ketogenic diets or simply very carb controlled it can make a HUGE difference because what you can eat that helps is really limited.

Plus the little boost is never a bad thing as long as you dont use it all the time. Those that see a HUGE gain repetatively have dietary issues. I'll be one to admit that my diet isn't great all the time. With a wife and 2 kids holding a gun to their head to eat completely properly still wouldn't make them do it and I can't afford to make separate meals every meal every day for myself the suppliment helps.

The stuff works, it's not placebo, but it doesn't do great things. If you have the perfect diet and perfectly trained then it's pointless. For the rest that like a little boost in energy without sucking down weird chemical filled drinks or a bunch of caffiene, No suppliments do a decent job at it.

Not to mention no one can say it is placebo because people, even skeptical one's like myself do notice a change. Not big but enough to warrant attention.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> The stuff works, it's not placebo, but it doesn't do great things. If you have the perfect diet and perfectly trained then it's pointless. For the rest that like a little boost in energy without sucking down weird *chemical filled drinks* or a bunch of caffiene, No suppliments do a decent job at it.


Everything, yes everything, that people drink is filled with chemicals.

Everything, yes everything, that people eat is filled with chemicals.

Well-informed consumers will read the studies (some linked above) that address the efficacy of these supplements.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> I should have explained more clearly that your right, it doesn't actually contain the gas, it's meant to increase your bodies production of it.
> 
> But I'm not someone that falls for placebo or marketing (I always call BS on it as we all know marketing is grossly over hyped).


I doubt arginine supplementation has any appreciable effect on NO production. If it did, I in no way would want to mess with it in a systemic way when it comes to athletic performance (when and if ED rears -- or doesn't -- it's ugly head, that might be different):

•NO (nitric oxide) + O2•− (superoxide) → ONOO− (peroxynitrite)

When do you get superoxide bursts (assuming a non-disease state) -- it's when you're exercising. That's when you make peroxynitrite and it's probably the predominant way NO is depleted. What does peroxynitrite do? It oxidizes transition metals. What's the most accessible transition metal? The Fe2+ in your hemoglobin and when it goes to Fe3+ (as when oxidized by peroxynitrite), it no longer can bind (transport) oxygen. I kind of want to transport O2 when I'm exercising...

But I'm in the same camp as Velobike, fillaroida, chazpat, et. al. -- it's marketing and placebo effects (that invariably wear out). I have ZERO sympathy for pro cyclists that get popped for doping and blame a tainted supplement -- if some random supplement does improve performance it's because it has authentic bioreactive compounds in it (i.e. - steroids). Healthy balanced diet for the win!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ptor said:


> I doubt arginine supplementation has any appreciable effect on NO production. If it did, I in no way would want to mess with it in a systemic way when it comes to athletic performance (when and if ED rears -- or doesn't -- it's ugly head, that might be different):
> 
> •NO (nitric oxide) + O2•− (superoxide) → ONOO− (peroxynitrite)
> 
> ...


That's the thing, doing any suppliment regularly isn't going to be a good thing for too long. I don't think this is going to do any major boosts to performance. At least to me it seems to help since my diet isn't perfect. Suppliments are never a good substitute for a proper diet. They are a good way to see that your diet is off though.

Personally as I said I tried it out of curiousity and effect was noticeable, minor but enough to realize there was a difference.

One thing though I never did say is it was some big performance gain. I just noticed that on days I took it I don't fatigue as quickly.

As for chemicals, by definition everything we eat or drink is a chemical. It's what's harmful or not harmful.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Velobike said:


> I have never understood the desire or need to take supplements.
> 
> I'm deeply suspicious of stuff that's had huge advertising budgets devoted to getting you to consume it.
> 
> Surely eating properly does the job?





chazpat said:


> I'm with you.


I am also in this camp.

I don't even take drugs for pain...and until my heart attack, I didn't take drugs for anything. I reluctantly take the 5 or 6 meds I am on now b/c I don't want to die...and trust the doctors knowledge of how those pills work with my body. Have felt nothing out of the ordinary since starting...and eating better has DEFINITELY been a game changer...

I also have known people who get into the pill-pyramid scheme business and tried to get me onto "magical" supplements, and I was having none of that either.

To each his own for sure...if it makes you feel better, and does not harm me, go for it!!!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I'm the voice of the other side then: Better living through chemistry!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

I've found that it's very difficult to ride the technical trails while sporting a raging boner. For now, I'll just stick with a healthy diet and sensible fitness program.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

RustyIron said:


> I've found that it's very difficult to ride the technical trails while sporting a raging boner. For now, I'll just stick with a healthy diet and sensible fitness program.


Lol. I don't need suppliments for that to happen while out riding. Ive never needed anything for that regularly. My issues are mental but suppliments can be fun.

I agree a good diet is everything, that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

RustyIron said:


> I've found that it's very difficult to ride the technical trails while sporting a raging boner.


ok....that is a string of words I NEVER thought I would see together...maybe you need a dropper post (?)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ok....that is a string of words I NEVER thought I would see together...maybe you need a dropper post (?)


Or a cold shower.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I wanna ride where he's riding!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Gorilla Tape is probably a good fix to. Just tape it to your leg, all will be fine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

This is the 50+ forum, right? Our mantra:
Never pass a bathroom
Never trust a fart
Never ignore a hard-on
Now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

windsurfdog said:


> this is the 50+ forum, right? Our mantra:
> Never pass a bathroom
> never trust a fart
> never ignore a hard-on
> now back to your regularly scheduled program...


lol!


----------

